# Ipod touch ne démarre plus



## Jekyllist (18 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un problème avec mon Ipod Touch 32 GB que j'ai acheté il y a 3 mois. En effet, il ne démarre plus et n'est plus détecté par mon ordinateur. Mais, quand je le branche à une prise secteur, il s'allume et fonctionne normalement. Dans ce cas là, la batterie indique soit qu'il est chargé à fond, soit qu'il n'est presque pas chargé. Et dès que je le débranche il s'éteint.

Du coup j'ai essayé la technique de maintenir le bouton ON et le bouton central 7 secondes, puis de relâcher le bouton du haut et attendre 10 autres secondes mais rien ne se passe. Qu'il soit branché ou pas.

Quelqu'un aurait il une solution ??


----------



## Alexanne (30 Septembre 2010)

Salut Jekyllist,
Il met arriver la même chose avec mon I pod touch 32 GB. C'est le bouton du haut qui ne fonctionnait plus, par contre, tu peux allumer l'écran en pesant sur le bouton d'accueil, mais tu ne peut pas le fermer. Moi je l'ai eu vers le 16 juillet environ 2 mois et mon père les a appeler et ils vont m'en donner un nouveau. Tu n'as qu'a appeler et je crois qu'il vont aussi t'en donner un autre. Et s'il n'a pas été en contact avec l'eau ou quelque chose du genre, cela doit être correcte... J'espère t'avoir aidé... ???   
Alexanne   ....


----------

